# cover with straps OR skin and sleeve?



## pdrobber (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi,

Getting a Kindle Touch 3G for Christmas and I was wondering what type I should go with. As I'll be using it all over, on the subway, bus, train, school, etc. I was leaning toward the leather or fabric cover with the elastic straps. However, I'm not sure if there are any that sort of have real cushiony fabric that bulges and covers/wraps around the sides of it when it's closed to keep out dust or sand from getting in and scratching it or getting into holes. Also, will the elastic straps become worn and no longer hold it in? And are they really distracting?

I was looking at the Marware one... http://www.amazon.com/Marware-Atlas-Kindle-Touch-Cover/dp/B005HSG3JC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
the amazon one http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Touch-Leather-Cover-Olive/dp/B004SD249A/ref=sr_1_13?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1324388649&sr=1-13
JIVO http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Textured-Leather-Black-Binding/dp/B005Q3NPR6/ref=sr_1_21?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1324388649&sr=1-21
and timbuk2 http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Kindle-READING-JACKET-Mahogany/dp/B00668MYEA/ref=sr_1_39?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1324389383&sr=1-39

I was leaning toward the cover because it would be quick and easy just opening and closing, no fumbling around with zippers (oh, yeah I dont want zippers, risk of them getting stuck/broken) or having too many steps,taking it out of a sleeve and putting the sleeve back in my bag while I'm waiting for the subway or bus or something.

On the other hand, I was thinking I might want to get a skin because of its advantages for protection/appearance/feel. With that, I'd most likely also get a sleeve for it to go in, maybe a timbuk2 one, the regular, not the slim one. Would it fit if it had a skin on? would it be really annoying since the skin would make it resistant to go in/out against the fabric?

http://www.amazon.com/Marware-SportGrip-Kindle-Touch-Cover/dp/B00609P9CY/ref=sr_1_15?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1324388649&sr=1-15
AND
http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Kindle-Touch-ENVELOPE-SLEEVE/dp/B005K2YXHO/ref=sr_1_24?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1324389486&sr=1-24
OR
http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Kindle-Touch-PLUSH-SLEEVE/dp/B005K2Z99U/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324389510&sr=1-4


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

Naturally only you can say what would work best for you.  For me, since I haven't had the newest one for a long time yet, let me discuss what I have used with the K3 (Kindle Keyboard), and see if it helps you decide.

If I know I'm going to be going to a potentially dirty place, or wet location (beach/pool), my last line of defense is... the ziploc baggie.  For the K3, that was a quart size, then just folded around.  If I was feeling particularly paranoid, 2 baggies.  And THEN I'd put it in a m-edge cover (zippered one).  I like the zippered, it made me feel more secure that once zipped up, things like dirt etc. would be less likely to get into it.  If I'm not going anyplace particular wet or dirty, it may still go into the m-edge cover, just without the baggie step.

If I was going someplace (just out and about, always in covered locations/mostly indoors), I have the Oberon cover.  Of course, it's also to make my friends jealous that I have such a cool cover.  

For just reading at home, i.e., the kindle isn't leaving the house, but there is still the risk of "drat, dropped it!" due to general clumsiness, then it goes into a silicon skin, like the Marware one.

So, the long story is I have different covers or solutions depending upon where the Kindle might be going that day.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

As has been said, this is really personal; your preferences and needs will differ from ours, so you need to decide what's best for you. I'm the opposite of the poster above. I think most of us start out overprotecting these devices, and some of us eventually realize that they're best used exactly as they're designed--without any additional encumbrances, or as few as possible.

For my K2, I went through all the major cases. The Oberon is gorgeous, but it's HEAVY...it was more than the weight of the K2, and I highly doubt that's changed. Beautifully made, but it wasn't worth the added weight to me. The Noreve (no longer made for new Kindles) was better, but still made the Kindle much thicker than it had to be. One day I took it out, put it into a semi rigid sleeve, and never looked back. (same goes for my iPad & my iPhone has a bare minimum case strictly to fix the dead spot/antenna issue). They've all survived drops; sleeves are basically for travel outside the house.

My Touch is skinned, but purely for decoration (Decal Girl), not with silicone. I use an iGadgitz hard foam sleeve that I picked up on sale for $6 for when it needs to go in my purse. I personally hate the feel and "stick" of silicone skins, but I know some people love them.

I insured it against accidental damage through SquareTrade rather than spend a fortune on covers and such. Watch for sales (I saw a 30% off code today). After that, you can simply stop worrying about it.

On your specific questions regarding covers: a cover will keep dust and scratches off the surfaces it covers only. Anything exposed when the cover is closed *may* be subject to damage. Likewise, unless the cover has a strap or other mechanism to stay shut, things can get between it and the screen when put into a bag, and if the KT takes a fall, the cover may fall open. This is why many people put their covered Kindle into a custom made sleeve for added protection before sticking it into a bag. The best covers from a protection standpoint are both padded and somewhat rigid, to absorb and spread the impact of a drop. However, this tends to make them thick and bulky when reading. Everything's a tradeoff.

I found corner straps to be incredibly distracting--but the K2's were white, so it was a lot more noticeable on those. I suspect they're mostly less obtrusive on the Touch due to the darker bezel, as long as the straps are black. If you use a light colored decorative skin, you also may notice them more. I think many people don't notice them at all. I don't think I've ever heard of them wearing out before the device does; my husband, for example, has an iPad case with elastic that he's had for two years now. The lining is wearing and tearing at the spine where it gets folded back...but the elastic is just fine.

And as an FYI, the Touch's reliability in a ziploc is mediocre at best. If you're going to take it someplace truly dirty or around water, you'll need to do some experimenting to see what works best for you. (hunt for posts on the Touch and beaches or baths).

Good luck finding what suits you best, and enjoy your new Kindle!


----------



## pamsparkle (Dec 20, 2011)

If you want a padded case with straps, that zips closed, try the M-Edge Latitude:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1-latitude.psp?device=kindletouch1

My nieces have this for their Kindle Keyboards and are happy with it. One keeps it in the straps, and the other uses it to just carry her Kindle.

Decisions, decisions, too many decisions.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

Disclaimer: I design, sew and sell cases for a living.

I have multiple e-readers (kindle keyboard, fire, touch, ipad, couple of sony's, etc) and and I use strapped cases for all of mine. They're easy to open, easy to take the device out (or put it in), Hold the device securely, etc.

The cover completely covers the face of the device, keeping normal dirt and grim off. I've used several different methods to hold the case closed (elastic strap and button, leather strap and button, vertical elastic strap, brass stud with leather strap), but the one I'm liking the best now, is the brass stud and leather strap. Esp for the fire and ipad, as the case can double as a stand.

When you're looking for a case, make sure it has at least a good 1/4" of cover overhang. That will help protect it in a fall on the edge (my 2 yr old dropped my fire off a chair today edge first. No damage!). This also helps solve the annoying problem of the Fire having the power button conveniently placed right where your hand is while holding it one handed...

I've used the devices outside of a case, but there's just something about holding onto a natural material instead of plastic while reading.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I personally find the straps very distracting.  My first case for my K2 had them.  I got a Noreve for it and never take it out.  I don't find it heavy or distracting, love the rails.  But, it is very expensive and I hear not available for the newest Kindles.

My Fire I have left naked .  With the rubber back and dark color it is easier to hold and doesn't show the dirt.  I have a quilted bag that I store it in while traveling out and about.

Different approaches for different Kindles.


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks for the replies!

My sister and I received the KT last night as Christmas presents from our parents.  There are screen protectors on the way and my sister ordered a white silicone skin for hers.  I'm still trying to decide.


----------



## Anabanana (Dec 5, 2011)

As a new kindle (keyboard) owner -early Christmas gift - here are my two cents: my criteria was much like yours, I would be using my kindle all over (subway, bus, home, park, and school) and as such I needed something that I could pull out of my bag and stuff back in quickly - no miss no fuss.

I first considered going with a sleeve like I did with my iPad 2, however, a sleeve would not help if someone bumped you on the bus and your new gadget slipped out of your hand (saw it happen to someone on the train with their iPad! Terrible thing to witness).

Long story short, I ended up with the Acase cover ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005S8ND9O/ref=mp_s_a_2?qid=1324698933&sr=8-2 ) they also have a kindle touch version. It holds my kindle safely and it's fairly inexpensive.

Cheers!

-Ana

Sent from my iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I opted for a cover because I find the Kindle easier to hold with it, and if I wanted too I could take it off.  

Personally, I don't find the corner straps distracting, but I think some people do.  I've had covers with corner straps since the Kindle 3 came out around a year and a half ago and the straps haven't become worn or loose.

For me, a key thing in a cover is a way to securely close it when I am not reading.  

For the Kindle Touch I did get the Marware cover you are looking at, and I didn't like it.  It hurt my left wrist.  I should have returned it but took it to a shoe repair shop and they moved the sleeve to towards the center.  I thought that would be easier for me, but it wasn't.

For both my Kindle 2 and Kindle Touch I bought Oberons.  I think they have reduced the weight of them since the K2 version, I don't find them too heavy.  I think they offer excellent protection and I can hold them easily by slipping a finger in the front or back flap and sort of balance the weight.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

First, I find the bare Kindle awkward to hold. That was true of my K3 and now my Kindle Basic. A skin adds nothing as far as comfort and safety in holding the Kindle. 

I'm more concerned about dropping the Kindle than anything else. Second is my concern of something bumping the screen. I tried a sleeve and it increased my concern about dropping my Kindle. I'm a klutz and getting the Kindle in and out of the sleeve safely was a concern.

So, I got a case. I wanted a case that would lie flat when I read at a table. I wanted to be able to fold the cover back and hold the Kindle with one hand.

Lastly, I didn't want to spend more on the cover than I did for the Kindle. I realize some people do but that's not me.

So, I got the Marware. It works for me.


----------



## gre-nilt (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, if one looking for fashionable PSP Skin Cover. You can get all of these custom made skins on the Internet with many other offers.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ALXSTU/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------

